# Felt 2015 F65X and F85X Recall



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a fan of Felt but find it weird that they won't post up about recalls but will post up about everything else (Maybe its a very limited production run thats affected?? website says about 150). Also I find it funny that I received an email ad today that includes the recalled bikes, so I Felt (pun intended) to make a post so people are aware. 


Felt Bicycles Recalls Cyclocross Bicycles Due to Risk of Injury | CPSC.gov


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully the Felt dealers are aware of this and aren't selling any that should be sent back.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jmorgan said:


> I am a fan of Felt but find it weird that they won't post up about recalls but will post up about everything else (Maybe its a very limited production run thats affected?? website says about 150). Also I find it funny that I received an email ad today that includes the recalled bikes, so I Felt (pun intended) to make a post so people are aware.
> 
> 
> Felt Bicycles Recalls Cyclocross Bicycles Due to Risk of Injury | CPSC.gov


If you were a consumer with one of these bikes you've been contacted already.

The reason you received the direct-mail ad is the new updated CX bikes with the affected frame are already back in stock so there is no lag between the recall and availability of the replacement product.
Once again the recall was conducted NOT because we had a failure. Not one reported case in the market as the recall notice indicates. We're conducting the recall because of production inconsistencies that could potentially cause a problem in the future from fatigue. Overly cautious is the norm and the 'cross bikes must withstand the abuses we put our MTB frames through. Just because a frame passes the "industry" standards such as EN 14781 or new ISO standards doesn't mean it passes ours.

Dealers were made aware of the situation long ago.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you were a consumer with one of these bikes you've been contacted already.
> 
> The reason you received the direct-mail ad is the new updated CX bikes with the affected frame are already back in stock so there is no lag between the recall and availability of the replacement product.
> Once again the recall was conducted NOT because we had a failure. Not one reported case in the market as the recall notice indicates. We're conducting the recall because of production inconsistencies that could potentially cause a problem in the future from fatigue. Overly cautious is the norm and the 'cross bikes must withstand the abuses we put our MTB frames through. Just because a frame passes the "industry" standards such as EN 14781 or new ISO standards doesn't mean it passes ours.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Its nice to see Felt being extra cautious and taking care of their customers. 

I still feel like a post would have been nice (although I do also understand this is not an industry norm, but since you are super helpful and on top of everything I just thought I would of seen a post by you here) as not everyone registers their bikes and may not have been notified about a recall and could be actively racing their bike. I did buy my Z6 almost solely based on your great customer service on here. You do go above and beyond to help your customers, great job and keep it up.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jmorgan said:


> Thanks for the update. Its nice to see Felt being extra cautious and taking care of their customers.
> 
> I still feel like a post would have been nice (although I do also understand this is not an industry norm, but since you are super helpful and on top of everything I just thought I would of seen a post by you here) as not everyone registers their bikes and may not have been notified about a recall and could be actively racing their bike. I did buy my Z6 almost solely based on your great customer service on here. You do go above and beyond to help your customers, great job and keep it up.


Do you mean a post here, on this forum? We have posted the information on our own site but there are endless notifications to report upon so we use our own website and social media, not others. Could you imagine the volume of work it would be? 

I'm on this forum simply to try to correct misinformation and provide answers to questions. Even with that most basic task I get to maybe 50% of the questions posed here.

This isn't my job nor does anyone at Felt ask me to participate, I just consider it some front-end customer service and a way to stay somewhat connected to our customer base, this website, this forum, this "FELT" page is not our company mouthpiece.

Please subscribe to our blog and twitter feed, follow our FB and IG accounts and check the website for up-to-date annoucements such as the one you received by email; this isn't the first place I'd use to gather Felt information.

-sD


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Do you mean a post here, on this forum? We have posted the information on our own site but there are endless notifications to report upon so we use our own website and social media, not others. Could you imagine the volume of work it would be?
> 
> I'm on this forum simply to try to correct misinformation and provide answers to questions. Even with that most basic task I get to maybe 50% of the questions posed here.
> 
> ...



I FELT that this situation was handled correctly! and have always FELT that Superdave is a huge asset


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Do you mean a post here, on this forum? We have posted the information on our own site but there are endless notifications to report upon so we use our own website and social media, not others. Could you imagine the volume of work it would be?
> 
> I'm on this forum simply to try to correct misinformation and provide answers to questions. Even with that most basic task I get to maybe 50% of the questions posed here.
> 
> ...


A post here, Facebook, twitter, or email (please show me where Felt posted about the recall other than on the website after clicking through a couple of links). Any place would have been fine. Finding out from a government website is the last place I would expect to get up to date information. You (and Felt on FB, twitter, email) post about new products, upcoming products, etc.. but don't publicly post about something that could injure someone. I would not have heard anything about the recall if someone in my club had not emailed the club about the issue. If I had bought one, Felt likely would not have my info to contact me (I recently moved and have a new number) and neither would the bike shop and so a public notice is the only way I would have found out. 

Being forward about an issue will never look bad, appearing to cover something up will always look bad (Felt does not appear to be covering anything up, just saying). The post on Felts website under Support/Notices is great info and shows only about 25 bikes that are not fixed yet, but I had to dig to find that info. Felt is being forward about the issue which is great except that the info hasn't been distributed outside of the website for the most part. That is all I am saying.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Felt has a history of being proactive about recalls. They consistently work to exceed their customers ever increasing expectations and do, as Superdave has indicated, hold themselves to a higher quality standard than government regulations or "industry" standards. As a Felt customer who has actually had their bike recalled, I can tell you that communication of the issue was swift and clear, and I was notified both directly by Felt, and by my Felt dealer, and the issue was resolved as quickly as possible, considering the scope of it, and ultimately to my satisfaction. Four years later, I still love my Felt, and appreciate the level of communication both then, and now.


I'm not really sure what else you want that you don't already have. If you have an affected bike, you'll be notified. The dealer network will be informed, so that you will be protected from buying an affected bike until the issue is corrected. It is posted on their website so that you can read it yourself. Why would you come here rather than the company's website seeking an official pronouncement? IME, Felt is an exception in providing such a direct link to the manufacturer thru Superdave's (and others) presence here on RBR. In fact, one of the reasons I bought one.


----------

